# Kindle freezes, then reboots



## Eldnik (May 21, 2010)

In the 8 months I have had my kindle, it has frozen, then rebooted itself a few times.  It seems to be during times I was shopping in the storefront, though I am not sure of the first time. After it reboots, it comes back to the home page, and for a while says that there are no archived items.  Scary, since I share the account with my son. The last time it happened, I was shopping in the store, and it quit doing the "back" function, so I had to go to the Menu page, and start over in the store every time.  When I was trying to go "back", contrary to the events as some describe, the search icon in the top left corner was not there.  I could not get it to shut off, so I could try again, either.  Finally, the whole thing just went blank, and then started rebooting.  Freaky.  I have also had to do a soft reset on at least one occasion. Should I just give up and call Kindle CS, and hope for a replacement?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It does sound as though there might be a problem with it, usually a restart gets rid of these kind of problems but obviously in this case it's not really helping. Two things I would say - when you're using the store, don't press too many buttons in quick succession, remember the info you're looking at isn't on your Kindle, it's coming over the airwaves and it might not be able to match the speed you want to go at and the Kindle will just get confused with all the button pressing and freeze up. The other thing is, when the Kindle restarts it's quite normal for it to say "Archived Items 0" when the home screen first comes on.

A call to Kindle CS will soon tell you if your Kindle is misbehaving beyond the norm - if it is, they'll replace it, I'm sure. (After all, if you don't have a Kindle that works, you can't buy any more books from them!)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would wager you are experiencing a drop in the cell service when this crashing occurs. It seems that when there is a data transfer issue, the Kindle gets confused. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Eldnik (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, those answers help. I went ahead and called Kindle service - wow - instant help. They think the next software update will fix these problems.


----------

